# MR2 Turbo



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

192BHP - O-60 in 5.2 seconds.....that's next years Christmas present sorted out.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Looks to be a tidy little motor now with sufficient power ........... unfortunately, the reviews I have read are saying, believe it or not, that the chassis is now struggling to cope. Needs a bit more sorting perhaps!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Any pics ?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

theres some in this weeks autocar


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

If its anything like the old MR2 turbo, it will be quick. Teach those scoobies a thing or two.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a 290bhp 1995 mr2 turbo and it was scarily fast....underated car.ryan


----------



## Gubbins (Feb 6, 2004)

"Teach a scooby a thing or two"...er sadly not. Front wheel drive, too much power for the chasis. Humm.

By the way, the previous MR2 Turbo was 250bhp as std and front wheel drive. Again, [email protected] dynamics. I've driven one (recently).


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Â Again, [email protected] dynamics. Â I've driven one (recently).


Then you should have been able to tell that it was RWD


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I drove an MR2 Turbo (mkii) some years ago. Good in a straight line, not so predictable on the twisties. I span it on the wet A38 near Taunton. :-[ :-[ :-[ Fortunately without collecting anyone or thing.

Many moons ago I had Lancia Beta Monte Carlo (no medallion and chest wig). That had tricky handling on limit, but was more predictable than the MKii MR2.

Therefore crap. Nothing to do with my ham fisted driving of course. 

The new MR2 (mkiii?) is a fine handling car if you can live with the 'Camp Boxster' looks. The vvt (?) one goes OK too. The addition of a Turbo kit can only make it better - although you'd think they would have pushed 200+hp on it.

It would be even better with a 6 pot n/a motor, a more assertive restyle, and if it were made in Germany. Oh that is a Boxster.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

urr,the mr2 is mid -engined RWD.The mk2 isn't bad handling if you get the later models with the blistein standard suspension,241bhp as standard on the turbo and had mine chipped to 290bhp with 240 at the wheels.Ran constant 13's 1/4.A friend had a mr2 with bolt-ons(standard turbo and internals) made 326bhp and ran a 12.6 at santa pod which is seriously fast!!!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Got a mate who has just turbo charged his MR2 - the mid engine, rear wheel drive version, new shape, and he is not having any real problems with chassis dynamics etc, but then again I guess you haev to be a motoring journo out to reck the car before that stuff becomes apparent.

Oh with the turbo and aquamist/methanol injection he is looking at around the 230 - 250 mark - which isnt a bad hike from the standard paltry 140ish.


----------

